# Level 60



## muffel28 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi ihre teuflischen Diablos *G*



Wie schaut das nun aus das ganze mit der Höchststufe. Laut Lösungsbuch, gott sei dank hab ich eines weil im Handbuch der DVD steht ja nichts. Muss man ja das Game mind. 3 mal zur gänze durchzocken um auf Level 60 zu kommen. Stimmt das? 

Das einige das ganze bereits nach 6 Stunden durch haben glaub ich fast nicht, oder die rennen in gruppen einfach nurch durch und das wars.


----------



## Düstermond (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, du musst das Spiel dreimal durchspielen um Level 60 zu erreichen. Auf Level 60 könntest du dann noch ein viertes mal, wenn du wolltest, um deinen Charakter mit noch besserer Ausrüstung auszustatten.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Ich frag mich ja immer schon, wer sowas wie die Diablo3-Klassen-Guides auf Buffed braucht. Aber dann meldet sich jemand mit einem Loesungsbuch...

Ich hoffe da steht auch drin wie man Spass hat.


----------



## jolk (16. Mai 2012)

Man ist nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle Level 60. 
Aber die Schwierigkeitsstufen bieten genügend Unterschiede, dass es dir nicht wie drei mal das gleiche vorkommt.
(Normal-Alptraum-Hölle-Inferno)


----------



## muffel28 (16. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja immer schon, wer sowas wie die Diablo3-Klassen-Guides auf Buffed braucht. Aber dann meldet sich jemand mit einem Loesungsbuch...
> 
> Ich hoffe da steht auch drin wie man Spass hat.




Da gehts nicht um klassen. Man findet in den Büchern teils interessante Sachen die man hier leide rnie findet. Und bei fragen kann das Buch mir auch keine so doofen Kommentare geben wie Du.

Aber Besserwisser wie Dich gibts ja immer.


----------



## mmm79 (18. Mai 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Und bei fragen kann das Buch mir auch keine so doofen Kommentare geben wie Du.



Doofe Kommentare gibts dafür hier gratis und in rauen Mengen. ^^


----------



## myadictivo (18. Mai 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Hi ihre teuflischen Diablos *G*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 stunden bezieht sich wohl eher auf normal schwierigkeitsgrad und auch nur, wenn man durch-rusht. es folgt noch alptraum und hölle. sowie inferno. schwierigkeitsgrad steigt schon gut an. bin momentan level 42 und in akt2 alp unterwegs.
erfahrungsgemäß sollte man beim wechsel auf alp dann mal gucken sein equip einigermaßen zu pimpen (auktionhaus krams + sockeln) und dann geht das schon ganz gut  ansonsten bekommt man imho mit dem zeug aus dem normal modus ganz schön die hucke voll auf alp ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2012)

das gleich gilt mit dem apl kram auf hölle. aua^^ one hits ohne ende. bis man dann itemlvl auf ein vernünftiges niveau zieht


----------



## muffel28 (21. Mai 2012)

Und ist das Game dann noch immer spassig beim 4ten mal Durchspielen?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an, wie du Diablo spielst.

Wenn du erstmal das Ziel hast, Inferno zu erreichen, dann kannste gemütlich ein paar mal Hölle spielen, wobei es sich dann nicht lohnt, alle Akte immer wieder zu spielen,

da in Hölle Akt 4 deutlich besseres Zeugs zu holen ist als zb. in Akt 1.

Je nachdem, welche Langzeitmotivation Du dir suchst, macht Diablo Spaß.

Wenn dus nur n bissl zocken willst, um kA... die Atmopshäre zu genießen, die Story noch besser zu kennen oder sowas dann kann es sein, dass es nach dem vierten Mal langweilig wird.

Aber wenn du immer bessere Items haben möchtest, um irgendwann Inferno durchzuspielen, dann hast du genau die Langzeitmotivation, die Diablo am besten bieten kann:

immer noch bessere Items finden und mit anderen Spielern handeln, um die dunklen Horden noch besser und effizienter niederschnetzeln zu können.

Ich bin auch schon Lvl 60 und farme mit Kumpels in einer 4er Gruppe den ersten Akt Inferno ab, damit wir uns an Akt II wagen können, ohne dass wir bei mehr als 5 Gegnern im Staub liegen


----------



## Makamos (21. Mai 2012)

Musst das spiel nicht 3 mal durchspielen gibt EP Juwelen einfach nen roten stein in den Kopf und fertig bin lvl 51 und steh grad vor Diablo in Albtraum


----------



## dhorwyn (24. Mai 2012)

Makamos schrieb:


> Musst das spiel nicht 3 mal durchspielen gibt EP Juwelen einfach nen roten stein in den Kopf und fertig bin lvl 51 und steh grad vor Diablo in Albtraum



Der Vorposter meinte aber auch um in Inferno halbwegs zu bestehen, Hölle n paarmal.

Gestern auch Diablo mit 50 auf Alptraum mit meinem Hexendok gelegt und heut Hölle Akt 1 problemlos solo gecleared. Richtig auf die Nuss hab ich von Normal auf Alptraum bekommen, war aber großteils meine Waffe Schuld, hab mich durch Akt 1 gequählt und in Akt 2 droppte dann endlich eine mit doppeltem Schaden^^ Ab dann gings wieder frustfrei weiter  Ausserdem hab ich vielleicht zuuuuuuu viel mit diversen Bastel-speccs rumgespielt  den hab ich jetzt auch ca. seit akt 3 alptraum gleich und funkt super für hölle.


----------



## Sethek (24. Mai 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Da gehts nicht um klassen. Man findet in den Büchern teils interessante Sachen die man hier leide rnie findet.



Also ICH will keinen doofen Spruch ablassen, mich treibt das reine Interesse. Gleich mal vorneweg, nicht dass es wieder heisst "Der Nörgelonkel wieder"...
Könntest Du mal ein Beispiel geben für eine solche "interessante" Sache?
Irgendwie sind für mich die Spiele der Neuzeit doch sehr durchschaubar und weitgehend ohne esoterisches Geheimwissen perfekt spielbar.


----------



## Pararius (25. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind für mich die Spiele der Neuzeit doch sehr durchschaubar und weitgehend ohne esoterisches Geheimwissen perfekt spielbar.



Diese "Vereinfachung" (das klingt irgendwie so böse) ist wohl auch einer der Gründe dafür, dass die Handbücher, die nach meinem Informationsstand eh nur die wenigsten lesen, immer dünner werden.
Eine weitere Ursache wird wohl sein, dass die entsprechenden Informationen immer mehr dorthin verfrachtet werden, wo sie hin gehören: Ins Spiel und nicht ins Handbuch.
Böse Zungen behaupten natürlich, dass die Handbücher immer dünner werden, damit die Hersteller an entsprechenden Lösungsbüchern noch einmal mitverdienen. ;-)

Über den Nutzen eines Lösungsbuches zu D3 mag man sicherlich vortrefflich streiten. Ich gehöre zwar zu denen, die einen längeren Text lieber als physische denn als digitale Quelle lesen, aber bisher hab ich zumindest bei Diablo 3 noch nicht den Sinn darin gesehen ein Lösungsbuch zum Spiel zu erwerben.

Bei Klassen- und Bossguides kann ich ja noch irgendwo verstehen, dass manch einer einen Nutzen daraus zieht. Egal ob Online oder in gedruckter Fassung. Die physische Fassung hat neben dem üblichen Problem, dass diese Guides häufig einen gewissen Charakter/Ausrüstungsfortschritt vorraussetzen und diesbezüglich recht unflexibel sind, noch das Problem, dass gerade bei (MMO)RPGs oder jedem anderen Spiel, welches sich durch Balancing-Änderungen wandelt, die abgedruckte Fassung sehr schnell veraltet sein kann. - Teilweise sogar schon am ersten Tag, da die Guides im Lösungsbuch meist mit einer Vorabversion erstellt werden. (Wobei das auch für ähnlich unflexible digitale Fassungen genauso gilt)  Ist ein Spiel durch Balancing-Änderungen im Wandel, benötigen Guides ein Medium, welches solche Anpassungen unmittelbar erlaubt. - Forenposts und Wiki-Einträge sind da besser geeignet als Artikel oder Lösungsbücher.

Die riesige "Datenbank" mit Namensschemata für die Gegenstände und dem Bestiarium ist dann doch wieder etwas, was zwar nett gemeint ist digital wesentlich besser funktioniert, weil die Möglichkeiten diese zu durchsuchen, gerade ab einer gewissen Größe, äußerst hilfreich ist.

Das Auktionshaus wird wohl auch behandelt, wie intensiv/angemessen müsste ich mir entweder selbst ansehen oder ein Besitzer des Buches entsprechend darlegen. 

Ärgerlich ist eigentlich, dass der Teil in dem das Lösungsbuch wirklich seinen Nutzen entfalten könnte, wohl er schlampig gemacht ist:
Erfolge und die Events werden nur oberflächlich behandelt, Auflistung Fundorte der Bücher/Färbemittel/Dungeons unvollständig oder fehlend.

Zumindest ist es das, was ich so aus den Amazon Rezensionen herauslesen konnte. Vielleicht komme ich heute noch dazu das Buch mal zu begutachten, sodas ich diesen Post dann entsprechend ergänzen kann.

Zur Einstiegsfrage "Muss man ja das Game mind. 3 mal zur gänze durchzocken um auf Level 60 zu kommen. Stimmt das?"

Wie häufig man welche Teile zocken "muss" sei erst mal dahin gestellt. - Es ist sicherlich möglich auch auf anderem Wege dieses Level zu erreichen, aber der Weg zur Maximalstufe über die Schwierigkeitsstufen Normal (bis. ca Level 25/30), Alptraum (bis ca. Level 45/50?) und Hölle wäre wohl üblich.

Ob man das natürlich so möchte, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn man nur die Story erleben möchte, dann kann man auch nach dem Abschluss des Normalen Modus aufhören. Jedoch stellt sich dann die Frage, ob man mit einem anderen Spiel nicht besser beraten gewesen wäre, da der Fokus bei Diablo eigentlich auf der Verbesserung des eigenen Charakters bzw. der Verbesserung von dessen Ausrüstung liegt. Die Ziele sollte man sich selber setzen. - Was man dann "muss", hängt vom Ziel ab.

Edit: Aufm Heimweg kurz beim Saturn reingeschaut. Der "Spieleberater" zu Diablo 3 war zwar in rauen Mengen vorhanden, jedoch in Folie verpackt, sodass man nur den Klappentext lesen kann.
Diese Unsitte hab ich jetzt schon bei mehreren Spieleberatern erlebt. Was soll das? Zumindest einer ohne Folie sollte da doch herumliegen, damit der geneigte Kunde das Produkt angemessen begutachten kann.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Pararius schrieb:


> Diese Unsitte hab ich jetzt schon bei mehreren Spieleberatern erlebt. Was soll das? Zumindest einer ohne Folie sollte da doch herumliegen, damit der geneigte Kunde das Produkt angemessen begutachten kann.



Stimmt schon, aber das is ja dann eher die Sache des Verkäufers so etwas bereitzustellen...


----------

